# Kumdo Competion



## TallAdam85 (May 24, 2003)

Hello Everyone,
I once Competed in Kumdo at a tournament once. I had a lot of fun but is there any real reason to have it at tournaments or is it just a way to make more money. What do you guys think about kumdo matches at tournaments? And with that foam sword do you think they don't worry about getting it as much as it would if it was a wooden sword 
well let me know what you think.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 2, 2003)

It's a sport--they must have competitions!


----------

